# Naruto Forums General Survey



## Xiammes (Nov 3, 2015)

After much deliberation, we present you members of Naruto forums with a short survey that you are free to fill out at your own leisure.


To submit your answers make a thread in this . The section is similar to the staff conference room in that only you will be able to see the threads you can make.



_________________________________________



What sections do your frequently visit? Do you lurk them or post in them? Feel free to explain.



 Are there any sections you actively avoid? If so, feel free to explain why.



 In your opinion, what the three top issues NF currently has and needs to be tackled. Feel free to go in detail if you wish.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 3, 2015)

We are live.


----------

